# I7 2600k Temperatur zu hoch??/Lüfter kaufberatung



## Cello444 (19. Oktober 2011)

*I7 2600k Temperatur zu hoch??/Lüfter kaufberatung*

Hallo zusammen,
Ich glaube meine Temperatur ist beim Cpu zu hoch?
Im idle habe ich 47-50 C laut Coretemp.
Aber wenn ich mit der mitgelieferten Software vom Mainboard (Asus maximus IV extreme-Z) die Temps auslese sind dort meist immer um die 10C weniger also 37-40C.
Unter Volllast liegt die Temperatur bei 72-76C laut Coretemp mit dem anderen Programm bei 62-67.
Nun weiß ich nicht welches Programm ich mehr vertrauen kann?.
Meine frage wäre welchen Lüfter ihr mir empfehlen könntet der ordendlich kühlt und nicht zu laut sein sollte.Übertakten wollte ich den Cpu auch noch ein bisschen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: I7 2600k Temperatur zu hoch??/Lüfter kaufberatung*

Ungewöhnlich, bei stimmen die Werte weitestgehend überein. Schon mal Aida64 oder Real Temp probiert? . Trotzdem erscheinen die Werte etwas hoch, sitzt der Kühler richtig drauf? Als Kühler würde sich zb der Scythe Mugen 2 rev.B / 3, EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand, Thermalright Macho 02 ( falls das Gehäuse mehr wie 16cm Platz bietet für den Kühler ) oder sogar der Xigmatek anbieten


----------



## Cello444 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: I7 2600k Temperatur zu hoch??/Lüfter kaufberatung*

Also mein Gehäuse ist ein Apevia x-cruiser.Ich habe gerade nochmal Real Temp ausprobiert und dies zeigt die selben werte wie Core Temp an.Der Lüfter sitzt richtig drauf.


----------



## Xel'Naga (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: I7 2600k Temperatur zu hoch??/Lüfter kaufberatung*

Lass mal "Prime95" eine Stunde laufen, dann weißt du 100%ig ob der Kühler richtig sitzt.
Gut es können noch andere Faktoren schuld sein : zu nah am Heizkörper, zu wenige Lüfter, die Drehzahl der Lüfter ist zu niedrig, zu wenig oder zu viel Wärmeleitpaste.
Oder hast du die Drehzahl des CPU-Lüfters Manuell eingestellt ?


----------



## Cello444 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: I7 2600k Temperatur zu hoch??/Lüfter kaufberatung*

Werde ich mal machen.wie weit sollte der PC denn vom Heizkörper wegstehen?.Ne das ist alles auf standart  gestellt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: I7 2600k Temperatur zu hoch??/Lüfter kaufberatung*

Von der Belüftung ist das Gehäuse ja leider sehr bescheiden mit max. 80er Lüftern ( ist ja auch schon etwas älter ). Dort würde der Macho schon mal nicht passen.


----------



## Cello444 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: I7 2600k Temperatur zu hoch??/Lüfter kaufberatung*

Ja.. gibt es denn ne andere gute Alternative?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: I7 2600k Temperatur zu hoch??/Lüfter kaufberatung*

Alternativen zum Gehäuse gäbe es zur Genüge, es wäre nur die Frage des Preises. Wenn du kein OC betreibst könnte als Kühler vielleicht auch so etwas wie diese 92er Modelle reichen


----------



## Xel'Naga (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: I7 2600k Temperatur zu hoch??/Lüfter kaufberatung*

Naja der PC sollte nicht direkt neben dem Heizkörper stehen, das dann die Temperaturen höher sind als Normal ist verständlich, ich würde schon mindestens einen Meter Abstand lassen(mehr wäre besser).


----------



## Cello444 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: I7 2600k Temperatur zu hoch??/Lüfter kaufberatung*

Was sollte man denn Preichlich ausgeben für was gutes?..ich habe mal ne frage zu prime 95 habe das vorher noch nie gehört das programm ich habe eben mal so einen test gemacht einfach so  Dann bekam ich nach 2 min ne warnung das mein CPU über 70 C ist dann wusste ich nicht wie ich das beende und habe pc herruntergefahren .Wie genau geht das  denn?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: I7 2600k Temperatur zu hoch??/Lüfter kaufberatung*

Falls ein gutes geräumiges Gehäuse her soll würde ich zb das Xigmatek Midgard anbieten. Du könntest ja einen Preisrahmen vorgeben den man notfalls geringfügig überschreiten dürfte. Würde die Suche einfacher gestalten. Ein Programm bekäme man schnell per Strg + Alt + Entf beendet wenn man es unter Anwendungen bestätigt


----------



## Cello444 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: I7 2600k Temperatur zu hoch??/Lüfter kaufberatung*

Also  eigendlich wollte ich mir kein neues Gehäuse anschaffe.Aber wenns garnicht anders gehen sollte muss ich mir das wohl nochmal überlegen. Also für einen ordendlichen lüfter würde ich bis 100€ gehen.Wenns sein muss.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: I7 2600k Temperatur zu hoch??/Lüfter kaufberatung*

Für 100 Taler hätte man Gehäuse und Kühler fast gedeckelt. Was hast du jetzt für Lüfter drin und wo? Sind auf der Einlaßseite die Zugänge sauber? Sitzen die Pushpins richtig drin, sprich die sind hörbar eingerastet?


----------



## Cello444 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: I7 2600k Temperatur zu hoch??/Lüfter kaufberatung*

Ja momentan befinden sich nur die 2 standartlüfter im PC also die vom Gehäuse und aufm CPU der boxed Kühler. Und der Cpu Kühler sitzt fest und gut montiert.


----------



## Xel'Naga (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: I7 2600k Temperatur zu hoch??/Lüfter kaufberatung*

Wenn es ein neuer CPU Kühler sein soll dann empfehle ich gleich eine Fertig-Wasserkühlung : Hier eine Auswahl >Link Klick<
Ist genau so leicht einzubauen wie ein Normaler Kühler.

Tja um zu Prime95 zurück zu kommen.
Das ist schon bedenklich, dann hast du ein CPU Temperatur Problem.
Anleitungen findest du eigentlich viele dazu, suche mal mit einer Suchmaschine, oder siehe hier >Link Klick<


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: I7 2600k Temperatur zu hoch??/Lüfter kaufberatung*

Ich selber habe gerade mal 30°C im Idle und selbst mit dem Boxed waren die Werte kaum höher ( die Gehäuselüfter laufen an der unteren Grenze bei max 700 Upm ). Hattest du mal die Gehäusefront gecheckt ob da nicht Wollmäuse eine Heimat haben?
Poste doch mal die gesamte Hardware


----------



## Xel'Naga (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: I7 2600k Temperatur zu hoch??/Lüfter kaufberatung*

Und wenn möglich ein Bild vom PC inneren.
Zu viel Staub oder Wollmäuse sind recht häufig die Ursache das die Temperatur höher ist als sie sein sollte.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: I7 2600k Temperatur zu hoch??/Lüfter kaufberatung*



Xel'Naga schrieb:


> Und wenn möglich ein Bild vom PC inneren.
> Zu viel Staub oder Wollmäuse sind recht häufig die Ursache das die Temperatur höher ist als sie sein sollte.


 
ja da könnte man auch sehen ob Kabel den Luftstrom behindern usw.


----------



## Cello444 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: I7 2600k Temperatur zu hoch??/Lüfter kaufberatung*

Das ist alles soweit sauber.

Apevia x-cruiser
Asus maximus IV extreme-Z
Corsair HX750W
Intel i7 2600k @ 3,4
Ati Readen HD 4870x2 wobei hier demnächst eine 6970 ihren Platz finden soll.
Ata Device (500Gb,7200RPm,S-ATA 2)
Corsair XMS3 8 Gb Ram 1333 MHZ


Edit : Wie Lade ich hier denn ein Bild hoch? sry bin relativ neu hier..


----------



## mns1188 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: I7 2600k Temperatur zu hoch??/Lüfter kaufberatung*

Du klickst unten auf den Button Anhänge verwalten und oben rechts im neuen Fenster auf Dateien hochladen und wählst dein Bild aus.


----------



## Xel'Naga (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: I7 2600k Temperatur zu hoch??/Lüfter kaufberatung*

Auf "Anhänge" gehen, Bild hochladen und dann "An Courserposition einfügen" wählen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: I7 2600k Temperatur zu hoch??/Lüfter kaufberatung*

Hier mal die Anleitung für den Bilderupload. Die Karte ist ja auch nicht gerade ein Kostverächter und kann die Frontbelüftung für die CPU beschneiden


----------



## Cello444 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: I7 2600k Temperatur zu hoch??/Lüfter kaufberatung*

Ah.. danke


----------



## Xel'Naga (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: I7 2600k Temperatur zu hoch??/Lüfter kaufberatung*

Sieht doch eigentlich recht gut aus, sauber.
Die Standard Kühler von Intel sind nicht gerade bekannt für ihre Kühlleistung 
Ein neu kauf wäre empfehlenswert, wie schon bei meinem vorletzten Post erwähnt, mit Links.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: I7 2600k Temperatur zu hoch??/Lüfter kaufberatung*

Dir fehlt definitiv ein Lüfter in der Front der Luft einsaugen würde, der im Deckel dient eher der Bespassung wie auch der etwas wilde Kabelwirrwarr die Belüftung stört


----------



## Cello444 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: I7 2600k Temperatur zu hoch??/Lüfter kaufberatung*

Wäre denn ein neuer CPU Lüfter ausreichend oder sollte es dann doch Wakü sein?


----------



## Xel'Naga (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: I7 2600k Temperatur zu hoch??/Lüfter kaufberatung*

Ein guter CPU Luft Kühler ist genau so teuer wie eine Fertig Mini Wasserkühlung.
Ich habe selbst einen Corsair H50 in meinem Zweit PC eingebaut, bin voll zufrieden damit.


----------



## Cello444 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: I7 2600k Temperatur zu hoch??/Lüfter kaufberatung*

Ich frage mich gerade wohin damit..Dann müsste der obere Lüfter ja raus oder wie?


----------



## Xel'Naga (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: I7 2600k Temperatur zu hoch??/Lüfter kaufberatung*

Der obere oder der hintere, ja.
Aber das macht nichts, den die saugen ja eh die Luft hinaus, also entsteht kein Nachteil.
Und den Lüfter den du dann hast kannst du Vorne unten einbauen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: I7 2600k Temperatur zu hoch??/Lüfter kaufberatung*

Das Gehäuse ist ohne Umbau für eine Waku unbrauchbar da kein 120er Lüfterplatz, auch wäre es etwas lauter da dem Kühler ja was an Fläche fehlt was durch Upm kompensiert werden müßte.


----------



## Cello444 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: I7 2600k Temperatur zu hoch??/Lüfter kaufberatung*

Sollte ich denn auch eine Corsair H 50 nehmen oder eine andere?


----------



## Xel'Naga (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: I7 2600k Temperatur zu hoch??/Lüfter kaufberatung*

@DR Bakterius
Nö hinten passt einer drauf.

@Cello444
Kannst ja auch einen anderen nehmen, einen H20 zb.
Kannst ja bei Geizhals nachsehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: I7 2600k Temperatur zu hoch??/Lüfter kaufberatung*

Aber das Gehäuse bietet nur 80er Lüfteröffnungen, daher macht eine Kompaktwakü keinen Sinn mit 120er Lüfter


----------



## Cello444 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: I7 2600k Temperatur zu hoch??/Lüfter kaufberatung*

Alles klar..ich werde mich nochmal ein bisschen umschauen.. ich bedanke mich erstmal für die hilfreichen Antworten!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: I7 2600k Temperatur zu hoch??/Lüfter kaufberatung*

Jepp schaue es dir mal an, ansonsten wird schon jemand helfen können


----------

